# Ortlieb Back Rollers Classic Rear Panniers vs Ortlieb Back Rollers plus



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

Question: Ortlieb Back Rollers Classic Rear Panniers vs Ortlieb Back Rollers plus or Ortlieb Bike Packers plus?


I have been using the 2013 Ortlieb Back Rollers Classic Rear Panniers and Ortlieb Rack Pack large 49L 
and I am thinking about Updating my Rear Panniers to Ortlieb Bike Packers plus? or Ortlieb Back Rollers plus rear Panniers?
Feedback is appreciated and Helpful


my Question is which one would you buy? Ortlieb Back Rollers Classic Rear Panniers vs Ortlieb Back Rollers plus or Ortlieb Bike Packers plus?


or I maybe buying the Arkel Orca 45 rear panniers or Arkel Dolphin 48 Rear Panniers and my front panniers is Arkel Orca 35

Thanks


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess it depends on what, if anything, you don't like about your current set-up. If I remember correctly from my shopping, Plus fabric is lighter, more expensive, and less durable. I might have been tempted in spite of the price except for the "less durable" part. It seems like I always find some way to test the durability of my gear, so I decided to stick with the classic fabric. For example: there are a couple of camping weekends a year where I get to camp, dump one pannier into my tent, and turn it into a cooler for the weekend. It gets drug around the ground plenty, and if it didn't seem so sturdy, I think I'd have more concern about puncturing it.

I also considered the Bike Packer design, but I have it in my head that I'd like to do some trips that involve some water crossings in an inflatable boat. The Roller design at least makes it possible that your gear could get submerged and still come out dry. Also, when you've picked up a little more at the grocery store than you technically have room for, you can open up the Roller and throw your extra stuff on top, weather permitting, so it serves as extra, emergency storage. 

I haven't regretted at all my decision to go with the Classic, Roller set up, but I did find that the Back Rollers held a lot of stuff, and, as I started to pare down my gear, I wanted to carry it in a way that didn't involve two giant panniers. When I had to replace them, I went with Front Roller Classics (although I think they're called something else now), and they have done the job well. They are smaller, and therefore lighter, than the Back-Rollers, but of course they don't hold as much, so I make up the difference with more of a bike packing set-up for the rest of my gear: frame bag, handlebar roll, sometimes some fork cages.

I have recently been looking at the possibility that i might need more space than what I can get out of my two Front Rollers on a couple of upcoming trips, but I still don't want the huge capacity of the Back Rollers, so if I do anything different, it'll probably be to get a 2nd set of Front Rollers for the front.

At any rate, the Classic fabric has been fine for me, and so has the Roller closure system. If I were to get another set, I would do the same. My only plan is to steer away from the Back Rollers because they are heavy. Not that the panniers themselves are super heavy, but they also encourage me to pack more in them.


----------



## RollingNoMad (Apr 21, 2018)

My mom got me the Ortlieb back rollers rear panniers grey and I also have the Ortlieb pack pack 49L large and I am replacing my Ortlieb pack pack 49L large grey with a new 
Ortlieb pack pack 49L large to black. and I don't like Ortlieb pannier rack mounts.
and my old Ortlieb rack pack 49L ended up getting holes where you roll it at the shoulder strap clips and Orlieb told that I can repair it with Gear Aid Seam Grip Seam Sealer and it didn't work


(I maybe buying the Arkel Orca 45 rear panniers or Arkel Dolphin 48 Rear Panniers and my front panniers is Arkel Orca 35)


----------

